# Blood Test



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

I have to go for a routine blood test for TFT's... They always give me the form to go and get it done at my convenience. Should I tick the box for Liver Function Tests also?

I've done a few oral and inj cycles so was thinking maybe I could get a little free check while I'm there...

Any opinions?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

If it is free then i would tick every box imo 

Would prob get it checked anyway tbh


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree, get tested whatever you can. If using orals it's always nice to know if liver and lipids are ok.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

That's what I was thinking 

Thanks


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

for future reference, what else did you have checked for the blood work? thanks.


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

It was a routine thyroid function test - going tomorrow for it. It's got bone, liver and something else on the form which I can't remember.

I get one done every 6 months or so.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hey @Musclegirl - i've just got my forms for TFT - gonna get to the hosp tomorrow and hopefully have results in a week or so. were yours all fine? what reason do u give for having them every 6 months? x


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

Hey @RXQueenie! I'm going tomorrow to get it done, was meant to go a couple of weeks ago but keep forgetting.

I have no thyroid as they removed it like 15 or so years ago. They have to check my levels are right. IMO think I'm slightly underactive at the moment but can always get more dosage on the pills. The only bonus is that I can up the dose to cut a little but I try not to do it too often x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Musclegirl said:


> Hey @RXQueenie! I'm going tomorrow to get it done, was meant to go a couple of weeks ago but keep forgetting.
> 
> I have no thyroid as they removed it like 15 or so years ago. They have to check my levels are right. IMO think I'm slightly underactive at the moment but can always get more dosage on the pills. The only bonus is that I can up the dose to cut a little but I try not to do it too often x


ah ok. i may hit u up for some more in-depth info once i have my results back!


----------



## Musclegirl (May 8, 2012)

I'm more than happy to give you any info that I can 

Hope they come back ok x


----------

